

Elon Musk-Backed SolarCity Seeks IPO Multiple of 19 Times Peers - natefriedman
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-12-11/elon-musk-backed-solarcity-seeks-ipo-multiple-of-19-times-peers.html

======
natefriedman
The IPO is scheduled for today would value the company at about $1 billion, or
8 times sales. Public competitors are valued at 0.4 times sales.

